# Furry Commercial



## Meliz (Nov 19, 2007)

Get Drunk'd.

I hope you guys enjoy this shizzle, with the fizzle and the partizzle and the 

ah, skroo it you probably got the joke.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3RJugOtP40

And if i should edit this thing just let me know, admins, no need for the kicking and banning and warn level upping and stuff. just pm me and i'm taking it down the second you tell me.

cuz i don't know if linkz are allowed on here. just making sure. it's called, covering one's own @$$.

just, hope you guys like it.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2007)

Seen it already.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice animation.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 19, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Seen it already.



aww  you shot me down.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2007)

Meliz said:
			
		

> aww  you shot me down.



lol

It was floating around people's journals on FA like a week and a half ago.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 19, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Meliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still didn't need to shoot me down like that. it r teh maek mii shad. (poor attempt at lolcat.)


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 19, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Meliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That and someone sent me the link over a messenger too xP but still. its cool to see some furry stuff getting out there every now and then. even if its not in one owns country though.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 19, 2007)

It was very French. *shrug*


----------



## FanaticRat (Nov 19, 2007)

That was random as hell...


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 22, 2007)

> Zero_Point: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck14LKBI9GM#GU5U2spHI_4
> iHax: wow lol, don't think that would be approved in the states..
> Zero_Point: Of course not. It's french. :V


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 22, 2007)

Watched it like three times. o.o I feel like such a dork for going "Why can't we genetically make ourselves like that? It would rock!"

Then another part of my brain goes "Shh. They'll think you're crazy."


----------



## Rhari (Nov 23, 2007)

I lol'd :3 Best commercial ever. Then I lol'd more at all the hate! Cause hate makes drama and drama is lulz. I'm just too tired for this


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Nov 23, 2007)

Anyone know if the hi-res version is downloadable anywhere? It's just so bizarre that I have to have it.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah...I think someone on fa in their journal posted a link to it. But its not saved in my history damnit. I'll post the link here as soon as FA gets back up and I go to the users journal


----------



## Faradin (Nov 23, 2007)

The feck is this scheize???? Oranges everywhere!!


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 23, 2007)

I've already seen it and, my god, they could never get away with that in the US!


----------



## Porsupah (Nov 29, 2007)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the hi-res version is downloadable anywhere? It's just so bizarre that I have to have it.



Voici!

(Not furry, but the same ad agency also submitted this promo for SIGGRAPH 2004 exhibition)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 29, 2007)

There was some AIDS awareness one like a year ago that had a bunch of furry creatures.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Dec 17, 2007)

Porsupah said:
			
		

> (Not furry, but the same ad agency also submitted this promo for SIGGRAPH 2004 exhibition)



Reminds me too much of this...








			
				Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> There was some AIDS awareness one like a year ago that had a bunch of furry creatures.



Yep, that's because furries get the conAIDS. So tragic...


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh la la. Lol
That has gotta be one of the more random ads ive ever seen. 0.o


----------



## Kyouryuu (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, aside from the fact that it would never be on US airwaves, I'm impressed at how elaborate it is.

All we get is Toucan Sam. >_>


----------



## phoxxz (Jan 7, 2008)

hooooly crap I love it.

And I love orangina. freaking delicious drink, man!

That was also a crazy perverted commercial, leave it to the french! XD

but yeah I highly doubt that'd ever come to the US. Some mother would probably BAWWW until she was blue in the face.


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Meliz said:
			
		

> Get Drunk'd.
> 
> I hope you guys enjoy this shizzle, with the fizzle and the partizzle and the
> 
> ...



HA! That was great.


----------



## xLadyxFelinex (Jan 10, 2008)

As far as furry commercials go...

There's a commercial here for some "work-at-home" get rich quick scheme that features a (shoddily animated) talking anthropomorphic fox. That's... about it, as far as I can recall.


----------



## Oni (Jan 10, 2008)

oops mispost


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jan 19, 2008)

xLadyxFelinex said:
			
		

> As far as furry commercials go...
> 
> There's a commercial here for some "work-at-home" get rich quick scheme that features a (shoddily animated) talking anthropomorphic fox. That's... about it, as far as I can recall.


I've seen that one, though strangely I'm very annoyed by it ~O.=.o~


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 19, 2008)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> I feel like such a dork for going "Why can't we genetically make ourselves like that? It would rock!"
> 
> Then another part of my brain goes "Shh. They'll think you're crazy."



QFT...

-Onyx


----------



## Excubitor (Jan 19, 2008)

nice animation, but I still don't get it Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Molotov (Jan 19, 2008)

If stealing that drink from that roo girl's hands, pouring it on the grass, picking out a damn rose that just grew and gave it to her wasn't funny....

...then I don't know what is. But I am thirsty now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 23, 2008)

The commercial makers themselves aren't furry. I think it was a creative and daring approach to a commercial.


----------



## ADF (Jan 23, 2008)

Foxy Bingo


----------



## Oni (Jan 23, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> Foxy Bingo


When I watch that commericial, my mind hurts.


----------



## lobosabio (Jan 23, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> Foxy Bingo



Ooooooooo...I think my brain just exploded...


----------



## ADF (Jan 24, 2008)

A charismatic, fun loving anthro fox that has hundreds of women after him.

You know you love it 

Just be glad they changed his old design, scared quite a few people.


----------



## Hakar (Jan 26, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> ADF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wait until your read the comments. 

Relevant: http://xkcd.com/202/


----------



## theg90 (Jan 30, 2008)

I want my Cookie Crisp and Trix!!!!!!!


----------



## Greeb (Jan 30, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tt1L0z0sTfY

And my favorite http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=oFxInCLAXWw


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 3, 2008)

not gonna lie its a very very ugly commercial. And also I dunno something about it just feels crappy too. 

Octopus lady = LOL though. But this commercial more than likely just didn't need to exist and everything would hae been fine, its jsut a very useless tv spot. 

eh you get the point


----------

